# For the Love of a Dog RIP



## DML54 (Feb 1, 2006)

Our dog, Rocky, died on July 17, 2008... just 6 days after his
third birthday. He died from bloat. We rushed him to the
emergency clinic within 20 minutes of the onset. I tried everything... Gas X, Pepto Bismol, but sadly we had to put him
down at the clinic. He died in our arms. We miss him
terrible. His full story can be found at http://DMLDesigns.spaces.live.com

Rest in Peace Dearest Rocky.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Bloat is so dreadful.


----------



## bootsismydog (Aug 12, 2008)

-hug- I'm really sorry. I lost my boy Boots from bloat too. May he rest in peace.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorryyy..so sorry for this. it is my one of my biggest fears too. May he rest in peace.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. God speed, Rocky, God speed.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I am so sorry. My Grandparents lost one of their GSD's to bloat. It was a terrible shock. RIP Rocky


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rocky, he was so young. Bloat is such a nasty problem to deal with.







Rest in peace Rocky, may you be running free at the Bridge.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so very very sorry, that is horrible news. Everyday I keep an eye on Jesse for any possible signs and hope I don't but aways on guard. 








Rocky


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That is a wonderful tribute. I am so sorry about Rocky-he had so many health issues-but his time with you was the best he could have ever wanted.


----------



## DML54 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you for your kindness. Yes, he was wonderful for
the short time he was with us. We just recently started
looking for another shepherd, but we're having a hard
time. I think we just need to give it more time.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss

RIP







Rocky


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.









There are so many in need in OH pounds/shelters.









Black boy Shadow (my avatar) was saved from us in Dec. 2007 from a kill shelter 3 hours away from us in Bowling Green, OH., but so worth the drive.

Best of luck to you & so sorry again.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You did everything you could. Rocky will happily play in peace until your reunion.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like Rocky had a wonderful life with you. Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------

